# java/openjdk7 woes



## rihad (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, all. Today I made a switch on my toy box from 9.0 -> 10-CURRENT (i386) only to find that java started segfaulting. So I deleted all packages and started building them from scratch. Here's where the build is failing:



> ===>  Cleaning for openjdk-7.9.05_1
> ===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
> ===>  Found saved configuration for openjdk-7.9.05_1
> ===>   openjdk-7.9.05_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
> ...



I do have compat7x-i386-7.3.703000.201008_1 and tons of X stuff installed as part of dependencies, and COMPAT_FREEBSD7 in the kernel enabled. Should I just wait until CURRENT is straightened up a bit?


----------

